
The Guardian’s Summary of Assange’s Interview Went Viral and Was Completely False - Jerry2
https://theintercept.com/2016/12/29/the-guardians-summary-of-julian-assanges-interview-went-viral-and-was-completely-false/
======
justaaron
spot on, as usual for Greenwald

